# Am i close to recovery?



## BoomBoom69 (Jun 29, 2010)

I only recently got depersonalisation. luckily i found out early on how to get rid of it. It was around about a month ago when i first realised what it was and how to get rid of it. 
When i first got depersonalisation i felt so confused, i couldnt stop thinking about what was wrong with me and was really scared.

I couldnt;

Wach tv
listen to music 
read books
sleep
and a number of other things

Ive reached a stage where i can do all these things. Its only taken a couple of weeks. Although i still get bad thoughts, especially when i think about my future. The depersonalisation is still definately there. And i dont feel like im getting any better, its like my recovery has just stalled. I feel like everything is so insignificant and nothing really matters and it freaks me out to think i could be like this for years to come. But when im watching a film or out with friends i barely notice these feelings.

Just wondered what all you people who have recoverd think of this and what advice you could give me.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Boomer69 said:


> I only recently got depersonalisation. luckily i found out early on how to get rid of it. It was around about a month ago when i first realised what it was and how to get rid of it.
> When i first got depersonalisation i felt so confused, i couldnt stop thinking about what was wrong with me and was really scared.
> 
> I couldnt;
> ...


since you're getting BETTER but not completely there, ignore it. stop fearing it, that should make it go away.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

[quote name='Boomer69' date='17 July 2010 - 08:51 PM' timestamp='1279399882' post='197050']
I only recently got depersonalisation. luckily i found out early on how to get rid of it.

Hi, what did you find out early on re how to get rid of it?

Re,
Dyna


----------



## BoomBoom69 (Jun 29, 2010)

Dyna said:


> I only recently got depersonalisation. luckily i found out early on how to get rid of it.
> 
> Hi, what did you find out early on re how to get rid of it?
> 
> ...


Hi, found out that the only way to get rid of depersonalisaion is to accept that uve got it. Which in turn helps you to forget it. Im actually doing a lot better now tho, I can go hours without thinking about it. The problem is that it is still there. I still feel totally numb all the time, its like its there to stay.

Do u know what i mean?


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

I totally know what you mean.


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

You're getting there. My recovery started by not feeling DP when I was around other people and socializing. Then gradually I began to not feel it when I was alone. Now I will only feel a little DP if I am completely sleep deprived or am by myself for like hours at a time (like alone in a room studying for 6 hours).

Just keep getting out and socializing. Exercise and eat healthy, and last, just accept it and don't try to fight it. I remember when I was recovering... if I was feeling bad I would just be like... fuck it, I'm going to bed. Sleeping it off would help sometimes.


----------



## chunkstar212 (Jul 24, 2010)

yeah im had it for about two years and im still trying to fight it off i always freak out i always feel that im not real or niether anything else is real but the fact that i feel scared and fel pain reminds me i still exsist dont know iof anyone else feels like this ?


----------



## BoomBoom69 (Jun 29, 2010)

Guest013 said:


> You're getting there. My recovery started by not feeling DP when I was around other people and socializing. Then gradually I began to not feel it when I was alone. Now I will only feel a little DP if I am completely sleep deprived or am by myself for like hours at a time (like alone in a room studying for 6 hours).
> 
> Just keep getting out and socializing. Exercise and eat healthy, and last, just accept it and don't try to fight it. I remember when I was recovering... if I was feeling bad I would just be like... fuck it, I'm going to bed. Sleeping it off would help sometimes.


Hey thanks. I just need to know something tho. If i do keep doing what im doing, will the dp eventually go alltogether? I feel fine when im socialising or keeping busy, but i need time to myself, thats just who i am. I dont want to have to rely on keeping busy all my life just to feel normal. I feel im improving every day, i go longer and longer without thinking about it or caring about it. But when i do think about it, or even just think about my life, that feeling of meaningless and pointlessness is still there. Will this actually leave me?


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

BoomBoom69 said:


> Hey thanks. I just need to know something tho. If i do keep doing what im doing, will the dp eventually go alltogether? I feel fine when im socialising or keeping busy, but i need time to myself, thats just who i am. I dont want to have to rely on keeping busy all my life just to feel normal. I feel im improving every day, i go longer and longer without thinking about it or caring about it. But when i do think about it, or even just think about my life, that feeling of meaningless and pointlessness is still there. Will this actually leave me?


Yep. You start being able to be alone with your thoughts for longer and longer until you will no longer have the brain fog when you are by yourself or the lack of concentration. I began reading a lot of novels and it really helped me a lot. Originally they were almost impossible to read, but now I can read and it's no problem. I would also make sure you are getting at least 8 or more hours of sleep a night. Sleep is very important for recovery!!!


----------



## xytan4 (Jul 29, 2010)

I am almost 100% recovered, I can still slightly feel the derealization, mainly thinking about it brings it around. But when I'm doing some thing where my mind is pre-occupied I forget completely about it. When it was at its peak I couldn't do any thing almost, it was like I was in a fog. I attribute it to my anxiety going away, my anxiety was at tremendous levels a few months ago and as I felt my anxiety start to decrease so did the derealization to now where it's just in the background.


----------

